# I know why we havent had thick ice in the past few years



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Because after I built this thing, I cursed us all. Since I built this shanty (2005), we havent had thick enough ice around here so I could drive it on. I did get it on a couple lakes up north though. 

I think my buddy posted some pics of this a few years ago.











Here are the details.

7x12
Heater with low oxygen sensor
Water heater
Stove
Sink
Holding tank
Bathroom up front
2 - 12v deep cycle batterys
Radio
TV with DVD player
Fish finder
Built in cup holders
Fire/CO2 detector
Ventilation system
3 hatches with skirts that go down to the ice.
The bench seats fold up so I can get my quad in, then fold down to sit, and pull out (backs drop in) to sleep on.



















































































I designed it in a 3-D CAD system but I will tell ya, you never know what the final product is going to end up looking like until you see it in person. I have also put bigger tires on since these pictures. It reduced the sway greatly after I switched them. Also, the only place where I used wood, was the floor. I used galvanized studs, and Styrofoam insulation to save on the weight.

My buddy and I lived in it for 4 days.. Catching perch while cooking breakfast and watching the morning news is what I call ice fishing!

Common thick ice!


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Super job on the shanty!!

Can you pull it w/ an ATV? I have seen skis that strap to trailer tires. Might be a cool add-on to your luxury hut...


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I know its purpose built for ice fishing, but looks like a 2 man deer huntin rig to me lol!
Saganaw bay maybe, Ive been over there when my lazer hand auger was almost to short! he he he

Nice job!


BD


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That is sweet. Looks like somethine you expect to see in Minnesota, where that palace on ice would feel right at home.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like you need to relocate


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> Super job on the shanty!!
> 
> Can you pull it w/ an ATV? I have seen skis that strap to trailer tires. Might be a cool add-on to your luxury hut...


Thanks,

I did tow it once with my quad. Put it in low range and it pulled just fine. I have a ski that go's on the front jack. Thats to only way I can tow it with the quad.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> I know its purpose built for ice fishing, but looks like a 2 man deer huntin rig to me lol!
> Saganaw bay maybe, Ive been over there when my lazer hand auger was almost to short! he he he
> 
> Nice job!
> ...


Thank you, I did use it for hunting and camping before. My goal is to tow it out on LSC or Sag. bay, and just spend all weekend out there fishing my brains out.


----------



## The Grewster (Mar 11, 2009)

Might work up here on Saginaw Bay Last year during January and February we had 8 to 18 inches of ice up here. And that was a few miles out. And with a shanty like that who needs to go home. I would be living on the ice for the season lol.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

The Grewster said:


> Might work up here on Saginaw Bay Last year during January and February we had 8 to 18 inches of ice up here. And that was a few miles out. And with a shanty like that who needs to go home. I would be living on the ice for the season lol.


The way work is going, I might be living in it soon!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Great place to hide when that new wife of yours comes looking for you Jerry............. :16suspect :evil::lol:


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Joeker51 said:


> Great place to hide when that new wife of yours comes looking for you Jerry............. :16suspect :evil::lol:


Yeah, but she likes ice fishing too, so she wont have to look far.:lol:


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

I dont ice fish very often but that is one hellava rig.


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice "shack" Jerry!!! Looks like the 4 of us need to put that trip together that we talked about


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

icefishin nutz said:


> Nice "shack" Jerry!!! Looks like the 4 of us need to put that trip together that we talked about


Thanks nutz,

I would love to do a trip, but money is a bit tight. Im just hoping to get it on LSC this year COMMON THICK ICE! Of course I will let you guys know, and you cold meet us out there. And maybe we can get that Joeker fella and his son out too.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

that things awesome! your not exactly "roughing" it out on the ice with that set up


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That's a nice looking setup.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks again everyone 

By the way, I meant to ask this in the opening thread. My deep cycle batts are wasted, has anyone used those gel cell batteries? They are expensive, but if I can get more life out of them, it would be worth it. Please let me know

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

So-hooked said:


> Thanks again everyone
> 
> By the way, I meant to ask this in the opening thread. My deep cycle batts are wasted, has anyone used those gel cell batteries? They are expensive, but if I can get more life out of them, it would be worth it. Please let me know
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The GellDeep cycles are awesome. If the price would get 25-35 bucks lower it would be a no brainer. Until then I stick with the standard deep cells. If price isn't an issue, Get some.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Simply amazing!




So-hooked said:


> ...I designed it in a 3-D CAD system...


What software did you use for the design?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Wow! I could live in a shack like that for sure.


----------

